# Permanent Mexican Visa



## chulor (Aug 19, 2013)

We are going to the Consulate in California tomorrow. Carrying Application, bank statements, etc. But how do they get the Physical & Legal background?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

They will tell you what they need in the way of passport, financial proofs, etc. Then, you will have 180 days to enter Mexico and 30 days to establish an address and report to INM to complete the process of obtaining your visa cards, which can take some time; weeks to a few months, so it is best not to plan on leaving Mexico during the process.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

chulor said:


> We are going to the Consulate in California tomorrow. Carrying Application, bank statements, etc. But how do they get the Physical & Legal background?


Physical I don't think so .... they may ask for a police report?


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

chulor said:


> We are going to the Consulate in California tomorrow. Carrying Application, bank statements, etc. But how do they get the Physical & Legal background?


I just got my permanent residency visa in August, and there was no physical required.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ElPaso2012 said:


> I just got my permanent residency visa in August, and there was no physical required.


I've never heard of such a requirement either.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

You may have researched entrance requirements for other countries, chulor, some of which do want the physical. But I think your going to get a universal answer here about it not being required for a residency visa from people here on the forum who have them.


----------

